

Kenyan Government wants to play big brother - cdooh
http://cdohnio.blogspot.com/2012/04/kenyan-government-wants-to-play-big.html

======
cdooh
So I talked to someone more knowledgeable than me about this, my dad, and he
said that all that information will probably forwarded to the CIA or FBI for
analysis and that scares me

